# Ordner verschlüsseln und wieder ENTSCHLÜSSELN



## dfd1 (23. Mai 2002)

Ich habe wieder einmal ein kleines (und doch *sehr grosses*) Problem.
Ich habe auf meinem Rechner WinXP drauf. Zum Testen und als "Sicherheit" habe ich einen Ordner und Unterordner mit Dateien verschlüsselt.
Um das zu machen, muss man erst in den Ordneroptionen den Hacken von "_Einfache Dateienfreigabe verwenden (empfohlen)_" entfernen. Danach auf den Ordner Rechtsklicken, Eigenschaften, Allgemein, Erweitert und dort den untersten Hacken setzen...

Ich habe auf meiner HD mehrere Partitionen, unter anderem eine für WinXP und eine für meine Dat(ei)en.

Alles lief gut bis... Mein System nicht mehr startete. Ich versuchte es mit allen Mittel wieder zum laufen zu bringen. Zum Schluss blieb nur noch die Neuinstallation. Aber seither kann ich mit diesen Daten weder die Argumente rücksetzen noch sie irgendwie in irgendeinem Programm öffnen 
Leider hat es darunter Daten, die ich *DRINGEND* wieder brauche. Lieber gestern als heute.
Hat jemand eine Idee??


----------



## dfd1 (25. Mai 2002)

Hat niemand eine Idee oder ein Tool?? :{}Mir ist es in diesem Fall egal, ob es illegal ist!!! Brauche diese Daten!!;((


----------



## dfd1 (31. Mai 2002)

*Hilfe*

Überall werden Probleme gelöst. Wieso bei mir nicht??;((


----------



## Eyewitness (31. Mai 2002)

Ist zwar jetzt kein wirklich guter Vorschlag, aber hast Du mal versucht, den Microsoft Support per anonymer E-Mail anzumailen?

Vielleicht haben die eine Lösung?


----------



## Naj-Zero (31. Mai 2002)

hmm, wie erwartest du bei einer anonymen mail eine antwort?

egal, ansonsten kannst du ja auch mal in google oder so suchen, ob da leute ähnliche probleme haben.

für nt gibts ja auch massig "tools" :>


----------



## dfd1 (1. Juni 2002)

Für NT gibts schon Tools, 2000 auch aber nicht für Win XP...
Das mit Microsoft habe ich schon versucht, aber ohne Erfolg. C't und Chip habe ich schon angefragt, leider auch ohne Erfolg.

Fals ihr Tools findet, sagt mir BITTE den Link


----------



## dfd1 (5. Juni 2002)

Hat wirklich NIEMAND einen Vorschlag über solche Tools??


----------



## Nanaki (6. Juni 2002)

kann es sein, dass es daran liegt, dass dein Benutzername nicht mehr der selbe wie früher ist und so die dateien nicht mehr verfügbar sind?


----------



## dfd1 (9. Juni 2002)

*Benutzername*

Die Idee mit dem Benutzername ist mir auch schon gekommen. Darum habe ich ein bisschen "herumgeschnüffelt" 
Dabei habe ich etwas entdeckt: Der Benutzername ist beim Einloggen noch derselbe. Aber unter C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\ heisst mein Benutzername nicht z.B. Hans, sondern Hans.PC (Computername) Den "alten" Ordner Hans gibt es noch, aber darauf habe ich keinen Zugriff...
Was kann man da machen?? :{}


----------



## dfd1 (12. Juni 2002)

Bin jetzt einen kleinen Schritt durch viel Aufwand weitergekommen. Habe die Windows-Partition formatiert und neu installiert. Wenn ich jetzt auf die Eigenschaften der Daten klicke, zeigt es mir an, wer zugriff auf die Daten hat. Dahinter ist ein Zertifikatsfingerabdruch angegeben.

Meine Frage ist: *Wie oder wo* gerneriere ich ein Zertifikatsfingerabdruch für mich??

Vieleicht hilft das Bild weiter??


----------



## dfd1 (17. Juni 2002)

Hat den wirklich niemand eine Idee oder einen Tipp?? Egal ob Tool oder Zertifikat...


----------



## dfd1 (2. Juli 2002)

*EFS*

Hallo Leute, bin wieder einmal da

So wie es aussieht, ist es fast ein Ding der Ünmöglichkeit, meine Daten wieder herzustellen. Leider verschlüsselt Win XP mit EFS. Dabei wird nicht die Datei als solches, sondern der Sektor, in der sich die Datei befindet, verschlüsselt. (So habe ich es jedenfalls verstanden )

Fals ihr doch irgendwelche Hoffnung seht, bitte Postet oder schreibt mir ne PM.

MFG
DFD


----------



## Laias (4. Juli 2007)

Du könntest mit Linux(Knoppix z.B.) die Daten auf einem USB-Stick sichern,
da Linux die Verschlüsselung umgeht!

´´


----------



## Grimreaper (5. Juli 2007)

Laias hat gesagt.:


> Du könntest mit Linux(Knoppix z.B.) die Daten auf einem USB-Stick sichern,
> da Linux die Verschlüsselung umgeht!
> 
> ´´



Knoppix kann die Benutzerrechte umgehen, aber so viel ich weiß keine EFS Verschlüsselung


----------



## Neurodeamon (5. Juli 2007)

Es tut mir leid es zu sagen... Wenn du nicht so klug warst vor der Neuinstallation die Schlüsseldatei zu exportieren ... hast Du KEINE Möglichkeit mit herkömmlichen Mitteln an die Daten zu kommen.

Es gibt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere eine Software die ohne Schlüsseldatei auskommt:
Advanced EFS Data Recovery

Du benötigst dann nur noch das Passwort (wenn Du das Passwort nicht mehr weißt, kannst Du die Daten definitiv vergessen!)

Hoffe das hilft weiter.


----------



## NatureBoy (9. Juli 2007)

Und für das nächste Mal nutzt du eine Verschlüsselung die unabhängig vom Benutzkonto funktioniert. z.B. http://www.truecrypt.org


----------

